# Horrified by abuse (very long)



## Druydess

They abused him and you were within your right to protect him. She's threatening you to save face and if she tries to sue you, she'll end up paying with an abuse case. You have a written contract about how he's ridden and she is in breach. Let her try.
Give him time to heal and then resume your caring training and he will respond.
Good luck!! He's lucky to have you!


----------



## Eolith

Yep, they broke the contract first.


----------



## Chevaux

Make sure you have some pictures of his current condition just in case they are needed to substantiate statements you make later.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Agree with all other posters.

Pictures, any other documentation, they broke the contract, and you definitely need to get that horse out of there asap.

Some people are so messed up.. gah!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Wow im so sorry im definitely with the others let her try she'll get nowhere.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelWannabe

Glad you got him out of there in time and that your draft was at a different barn. 

Good for you for standing your ground. I probably would have flipped a lid if I found out they did something like that. Especially after you put it in the contract and set out his rations, SAVING the BO some work and worry. 

I hope everything is resolved and you can find a better place for your old man. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Susan Crumrine

You have tremendous self control, I would be in Jail. I am so glad you got him out of there, a week isn't very long, he will forget it in no time with your love and care.
Give him a hug from me!


----------



## BlooBabe

Thanks for the support. I'm not worried about what they are going to try to do to me, I've got my copy of the contract and pictures but that's not my main concern. I'm just worried about my horse. I got him from an abusive situation so I have no tolerance for anyone hurting any animal especially mine and over something as petty as not being able to lease a horse. I've fought tooth and nail to get him healthy over the past 2 years and seeing him the way he is breaks my heart because I might not be able to save him this time. It's a matter of what I can do vs what it will do for the quality of his life. His vet's coming out today and whatever she says goes.


----------



## kitten_Val

What a BS! At least you got him out of there before things were getting too bad. Sorry you had such a bad experience. As for suing - they are just running the mouth, I highly doubt it'll go any further than just words.


----------



## Iseul

That's absolutely horrible..I'd be in jail as well, and probably not getting out for awhile.
I, personally, would sue for breach of contract, failure to provide a paid for service (not sure what it's called), and neglect.. From what I understand, you have a great chance of winning, and get revenge (legally) for what they did to Bloo. I'm not saying right this minute because I know you're more worried about Bloo and hoping he'll pull through again, but if you do decide to, it needs to be done relatively soon. They're probably toying with a lawsuit to scare you, but they'll be blind-sided by the fact that you sued them when they were just making open threats.

I really hope Bloo pulls through and they get what they've got coming for the BS they pulled..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsnaround64

So sorry and your right it's about the horse. This made me cry. Poor guy who would do this to a 35 year old horse. A monster. I hope he can come back from this. And be very very careful where you place him. Good luck


----------



## churumbeque

why don't you go back to the previous place? Why would they even ride your horse it sounds like he should be retired in a nice shady pasture?


----------



## gunslinger

All this suing talk really makes me wonder how much money is involved?

I mean, I'd think it would take more to pay the lawyer than what either of you have been damaged. The only one to make out on a deal like this would be the lawyer...or, rather, lawyers.

You got your horse, my advice would be to chalk it up to experience, and find a new place to keep him. 

Frankly, 35 is pretty old for a horse, and I can't imagine anyone wanting to lunge the poor creature, much less ride him. My neighbors horse is 32, and has been retired now for a few years.

It's times like these that make me glad I have my own place to keep our horses.


----------



## BlooBabe

He may be thirty five but before recently he was very healthy and active. His vet had told me that he's in better shape then some horses half his age and that he was sound and healthy enough to ride. He wasn't an old or ailing old horse and there was no problem riding or lunging him. He is the type of horse that needs a job and is miserable without one. He thought he was a ten year old so I let him. And I've been very adamant about checking for lameness, heat, or tenderness before I do anything with him.

I went out to wash his wounds and change his wraps and he seemed to be in higher spirits. He's been laying down quite a bit but he was able to get up when I asked which is a huge relief. I've talked to the owner of the barn I used to be at and she said that there's space for him but I'm not going to move him until I hear what the vet says and if everything's a go I'll give him a few days to rest up. My dad put up some makeshift fencing so my dog could have his run back and to avoid too much attention from the neighbors. Some of the children saw him earlier so I'm sitting guard to keep them away.


----------



## Chevaux

I'm just wondering -- from what you`ve said do you have him a residential neighbourhood right now? Are you allowed to keep horses there? If not, be prepared for a visit from the local authorities.


----------



## BlooBabe

My neighbor behind me owns 90 acres of land and it's been permitted for horses and livestock he just hasn't gotten around to building a barn or fencing off the land. He's in my back yard but on my neighbor's land, with permission. An officer did come by yesterday but my neighbor and the vet were there as well and the officer left after giving me some options as to what I could do legally. But I'm not interested in doing anything, if I never see those women again it will be too soon.

But kind of mixed news on Bloo. The vet came out and gave him some iv fluids. She said she doesn't want him laying down anymore and if he keeps fighting to lay down she's going to come back and take him to her clinic. She said he's in really bad shape but he's always been a fighter so she's got hope. 

I spent the night with him keeping him on his feet changing his wraps and playing mother hen. I had him tied to the trailer so I could wash off the clay this morning and he sat down and refused to get up. He didn't look like he was in pain and he didn't try to lay down. It was like he was tired and needed a break. So the vet came and with a little persuasion he got up and in the trailer.

He's going to be at the vet's for a few days. The person I talked to said he's getting fluids and they might put him in a sling to keep him up and to bring some of the swelling down in his legs. Apparently he's chatting up the other horses in the barn and already making friends with the horses next to him so I think he'll make a full recovery.


----------



## Chevaux

Good to know about the land. I sincerely hope everything works out for Bloo. I realize you have other things on your mind now but don't be too quick to dismiss appropriate action against 'those women'. You're probably racking up some vet bills right now and if it is deemed they were responsible for putting Bloo in this situation then they should, at the very least, foot the cost of his recovery.


----------



## franknbeans

^^ those were exactly my thoughts. At the very least they should pay restitution. Hoping the old boy comes back. He sounds like a very special guy. ;-)

And-I had to add-I am amazed at your restraint. I would be letting the world know about these women. And, they would be eating thru a straw.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

You and your dad are very good people. When I was your age, I was daddy's girl and if I had had a situation like that, Dad & I would have been sitting in adjoining jail cells. 

And people wonder why I love my carrot stick so much....hardly ever touch a horse with it but it sure would educate an eejit human real well!


----------



## natisha

That's terrible.
My sister put her horse in training with instructions that he was to be kept alone. The trainer put him in with a stallion who beat him up pretty bad. My sister sued & won. She didn't even need to get a lawyer as she presented her own case. My sister's horse didn't need a hospital stay either.
I'd sue for 1 weeks board & all vet bills. You have all the documentation you need. If you get a lawyer sue for those fees too. Some people need to learn that there are consequences to their actions.
I hope your dear boy makes a full recovery.


----------



## BlooBabe

I would have been throwing punches but I had to get Bloo out of there. My dad had to drag me away because once he was in the trailer I was going back for blood. But it wouldn't help my cause if I did to them what I'd wanted to do.


----------



## Samstead

I say sue. This B with an itch comes in ABUSES YOUR HORSE, breaks the lease contract adn SHE wants to sue? please! I am disgusted by her and if I ever met her I hoestly think I'd slap her across the face....with a crop...see how she likes it.


----------



## Silent one

Yep I would sue her even if it cost me, I wouldn't care. I would foot the bill just to teach her a lesson, she needs a serious wake-up call. And if that doesn't work, well, I come from a long line of Hatfields back there........


----------



## Army wife

I am so sorry!! What a mess, your poor horse


----------



## muumi

I would encourage you to sue as well... this woman sounds like a petulant child who acts on impulses, and she has to realise this is the 'grown-up' world, where you cannot do anything you want, or hurt anyone you want, just because you have hurt feelings because you couldn't get what you want. 

Its ridiculous, and I truly feel sorry for anyone who will come across this person in the future, because she sounds like the kind of person who would destroy anything/anyone over a gripe, and, sorry... that is not how the real world works.

Another term for someone like this i believe, is _sociopath._


----------



## gunslinger

Oh yea, go hire you a lawyer and sue.

I hope you got deep pockets, you're going to need to feed the beast. (lawyer) About the only thing I know that eats more than a horse is a lawyer.

This country's gone sue crazy......It's your money, spend it however you wish.


----------



## equiniphile

What a crummy situation! I'm wondering if some of the weight that was lost was from being away from you for a week. If he's used to seeing you twice every day and you disappeared, it might have stressed him out.

Regardless, he obviously wasn't being fed or cared for, and riding him was in direct violation of your contract. I would definitely sue for the week's board, his recovery/vet bills, and legal costs.


----------



## BlooBabe

My dad is the kind of man that no one really messes with because he's a very cliche looking military man. When I called him and told him what had happened he threw on the intimidation and because we both knew they would fight me taking Bloo out he kept them at bay. If he weren't still in the military he would have done more than load up and drag me away. He doesn't take kindly to people messing with him 'princess'. He's also convinced me to look into a lawsuit so I met with a lawyer this morning and he told me that any judge he went to would rule in my favor with the contact signed by both of us. He's going to write something up and do all the legal fun stuff and get back to me when we've got a court date set.

I called abut Bloo again. He's never been more than 3 miles away from me so I'm a nervous wreck without him. He did get put in the sling and is still getting fluids. The vet is hoping to have him out of the sling and maybe out in the grass tomorrow. He's never been good locked in a stall but at this point he's got not choice. She thinks he might have sprained a tendon so she's going to take x-rays. But he's eating all his food, sucking down water, and he's pooping, a little runny but at least its happening. I'm going to go up and see him tomorrow if I can last that long, to get more pictures and see how he's doing.


----------



## Endiku

Poor old Bloo! Praying for a full recovery and for justice to be served. Glad to hear he's eating though!


----------



## Hailey1203

You have my best wishes, i hope he makes a full recovery!


----------



## barrelbeginner

When I read this I got teary eyed. What has the world come to.. I'm sorry about your boy. If I lived closer to you I'd love to come and help out in a ny way shape or form. Sorry this happened.. Yes you should sue! I can't believe that they mistreated your horse so bad with in a week that he is in a sling!!!!! please keep us updated as I want to know that this 'no good scum bags' get what they deserve.. and ........


I also think that you should push to get their boarding facility shut down so this doesn't happen to anyone else.IMO


----------



## BlooBabe

I went up to see Bloo but I wish I hadn't. He looked absolutely miserable standing in the sling. He'd lost all interest in his neighbors yesterday and just stood around in the middle of the stall even though there is a track set up so he can move around. He nickered half halfheartedly at me when usually I get a very excited neigh. And there was hay in front of him pretty much untouched.
It's so hard seeing him like that. He didn't look like he'd gotten worse which I guess is a good sign and I know he's just miserable because he's stuck inside and is in too much pain to do anything about it. They've got him on pain killers so it's not too bad but he's still hurting.
The vet did ultrasound his legs and he's got a sprained digital flexor tendon which would be great news if he weren't so old. Normal horses can heal from that in a few months but the vet thinks he won't be able to come back from it because the way he's reacting to it probably means it's a pretty severe sprain. He's also still getting fluids through an iv because on top of the injury he's dehydrated so the water was probably just filled before I showed up and pulled him out of the barn. 
He should be home by next week and although I hate it I'm going to have to keep him stall rested for a few months with hand walking twice a day. After that he's probably going to be a lawn ornament for the rest of his life which kills me because he was always miserable when he didn't have anything to do. When I tried to retire him a few years ago he dropped weight picked fights and was hell on hooves for everyone to deal with. Having a job keeps him sane, he's just one of those horses that needs to be doing something. Hopefully the injury will make him realize he's not a 2 year old and he'll actually enjoy his retirement.
My lawyer called and told me that in the request for vet bills and board he's also going to ask for the facility to be shut down and both women to have their licenses revoked. The compassionate part of me feels like a jerk for purposely trying to ruin their lives but after seeing and hearing what they did I don't really care what happens to them. With the vets testimonial, pictures I've taken, and the contract hopefully things will play in my favor. The acquaintance I had at that barn said a bunch of people left already after hearing how bad Bloo is, and even more are planing to leave. So getting her shut down won't be an inconvenience to the other borders.


----------



## AlexS

I am so sorry that this happened to you and Bloo. Wishing him a full recovery. And I am glad you are suing.


----------



## Chevaux

BlooBabe -- If you have to retire Bloo and he still wants a job to do, you may be able to work up some groundwork games and hand walks to keep him busy without physically stressing him out. Good luck with everything.


----------



## barrelbeginner

maybe you can teach him some tricks like hugging and what not.. really easy tricks for him to do...? I'm glad your suing.. This way it can not happen to anyone elses horses. Im sorry that your boy is in such bad condition. Best of luck


----------



## Endiku

I agree with the last few posters. If you can get him sound again, just because you can't ride him doesnt mean he can't have a job. Being that I have a miniature horse that can't be ridden anyways, I've found plenty of things to do that engage a horse's mind that don't take much physical work. My girl is exactly the way Bloo is. She HAS to be doing something or she goes crazy and is impossible to do anything with. Its just how some of them are.

Do you have access to any short trails? My mare's favorite thing to do is go on 'trail walks' where I lead her in-hand on the trails for 10-20 minutes at a time. Also doing things like ground driving (it uses a lot of thinking for the horse and can even be done with mostly verbal cues in a halter if you prefer), pole 'courses' to do at a walk, carrot stretches, etc. If he likes kids, you might even be able to arrange for him to have school kids come out to meet and love on him. Children were what kept our 50 year old mare, Delriah going as long as she did- even after she was too artheritic and numb to be ridden anymore. 

Still praying and cheering for old Bloo. I believe in him!


----------



## Casey02

What on Gods green earth did these people do to your horse?! After all that riding and not feeding him, they didnt give him water either?! All because you didnt give them your draft to lease! I hope you walk away winning this case and everything you stated is granted to you. That makes me so sad that he was your riding buddy and now the vets not sure if he will beable to ride again. I hope Bloo pulls thru, he sounds like he is giving his all for you. Keep us updated with his recovery and what happens to these horrible people


----------



## churumbeque

He is 35 which is pretty old and sounds like he has had a good life. Maybe it's time. Sounds like your spending thousands of dollars to extend his life for a very short time.


----------



## littrella

Those kind of vet bill are not going to be cheep. Stick it to them for all you can. Hope he pulls through!


----------



## Gremmy

WOW :shock: that's a LOT of damage for just taking him out to ride, what did she whip him with - a lead pipe?! Holy...taking your horse out and riding him hard without permission is one thing, but to do that amount of damage they clearly should not have *anything* to do with animals. Glad that you are taking legal action, if not just for you and your horse but for any other poor animal that they may get their hands on in the future. Unbelievable! :evil:


----------



## Back2Horseback

I am so terribly sorry that Bloo is suffering this way, ESPECIALLY since it was 100% avoidable!! Those witches!! It sounds to me that:

This is animal abuse, and of a vulnerable horse. 

These women all but ADMITTED that they would have "followed the specifics of the contract more closely if [she] Bloo's mom hadn't been 'such a B--CH' about the draft lease"...WTF!!! I've spent a LOT of time as a witness in a court of law over the past couple of years. I know what sort of info a judge likes and what he/she does not like. I can ALREADY tell you that the OP will nearly for certain win her case, and this boarding facility will very likely be shut down. 

I find it honorable that Bloo's mom feels *a bit* "guilty" over suing and making them lose their livelihood, because, I too was once in a similar situation as she, and it *isn't an easy thing for a person with a conscience to do to another*...HOWEVER...imagine Bloo's mom had shown up a few days later? He could very well have literally passed away from his treatment! This is some serious STUFF here, folks!

I fully believe that these women should lose their responsibility of "running" a boarding facility for a couple of reasons. 

First, if one cannot follow BASIC FEEDING INSTRUCTIONS, there is something deficient in the person; ESPECIALLY when the OP PRE-MADE the buckets!! All the feeders had to be responsible for was MIXING TWO ITEMS together and placing said bucket in front of said horse!! 

Then, WATER. I live in AZ. Here, a horse can DIE in a matter of 24 hours without proper hydration if he/she is in any way not in tip-top shape (elderly/injured/overheated/on certain meds/etc...) and COME ON! Every PERSON SHOULD KNOW (especially a person RESPONSIBLE FOR the daily care of animals who are family members to their owners, not to mention that many horses are also extremely expensive and require immeasurable time to be trained to the specifications of an owner...taking that away from someoe due to improper feeding and watering? Unheard of in the "boarding world"! I have the gut feeling they may have been purposely depriving him of WATER day by day, in small "doses" to punish his the OP on some level given their degree of vindictiveness. UTTERLY DESPICABLE.

Finally, the RIDING!!! What the HELL was that "trainer" doing RIDING A HORSE who is clearly NOT to be RIDDEN as per his BOARDING CONTRACT, and on TOP OF THAT, beating and kicking him into a state of frenzy and physical discomfort because he "WOULD NOT GO"?? 

And then, she was telling the OP about it as if the OP was supposed to practically APOLIGIZE for the "trainer's" poor ride on her horse! OMG! Boggles the mind the ignorance here.

OP--I don't believe in suing, *but* *in this case I believe in it 100% all the way and beyond the shadow of any doubt!!!!* They: 
*came very close to costing your beloved horse his life 
*made it clear they were less adept at following directions than my teen-aged son(!) 
*put you in a place where you are an emotional mess, 
*are causing you to have to spend no doubt thousands of dollars to rehab your baby, and
*have caused immeasuarable pain to Bloo and suffering and emotional pain to you...

You don't EVER WANT THIS SCENARIO PLAYED OUT FOR ANOTHER ONE OF THEIR UNSUSPECTING BOARDERS.

Amen to you for taking the initiative here and doing the RIGHT thing, even if it isn't the EASY thing...for you, for Bloo, and for future animal lovers who won't know what they are getting into boarding with these women.

I can't wait to hear back from you about two things...
One: that Bloo is completely rehabed and home and well and in no more distress of any kind, and 
Two: that you just got word from the judge that the court has ruled in your favor...

Sorry this was so long, but it really touched a nerve for me when i read all of this...Please accept my most hearfelt prayers (already prayin'!) to G-d for helping Bloo get well and that those women get exactly what they deserve!:wink:


----------



## BlooBabe

He's finally out of the sling. The vet said that any chances of him fully recovering are base on getting him to use the leg and start strengthening the ligaments and muscles again. She loaded him up on pain meds and had him on a tie line so he could move but limit the amount of space and speed he could get and he was trying to run with the other horses. Even she was relieved. Bloo has never acted or looked his age and she told me he was turning into a 35 year old. I thought we'd lost at that point but he's been a lot more alert, gaining weight, and starting to be his old 10 year old self again. Huge sigh of relief. He's coming home on Wednesday and it's been set up so him and another horse can share a stall while they're both recovering. It was 2 stalls with wooden boards that slide into a track to make a wall but they've taken the wall down except for a few boards to make sure they won't hurt each other. If it doesn't work then the boards can be put back or removed if it does. Neither horse does well on his own so we're hoping it works out. They'll also have time in a small paddock attached to their stalls a few times a day. I'm so ready to get him back and get this mess over with. I think the vet's secretaries are ready for him to be home too, I've been calling them every day to check on him and I'm probably getting annoying now. 
The paperwork for the lawsuit has been signed and approved and all parties involved have notice to appear. We've got a court date next month. It's crazy how fast the news has spread around here because it seems like everyone knows what's happened. I get all my animal's food at the same store so I went to get food for my rabbit and everyone was asking how Bloo was doing and hoping for a speedy recovery. It amazes me how much people care. Thank you all for your prayers and support. It's really helped.


----------



## Chevaux

I'm glad to hear this, BlooBabe -- you're starting to put hurdles behind you.


----------



## Sharpie

I'm glad to hear that things are looking up for you and Bloo, and that there is a real chance at keeping these people from hurting someone else's horse in the future. Have you considered a restraining order? I don't know the people, but if they'd do that to a horse, I can only imagine that they might do worse once the lawsuit takes place if they lose.

Please keep us updated. (Sending good thoughts!)


----------



## ThatDraftGirl

gunslinger said:


> Oh yea, go hire you a lawyer and sue.
> 
> I hope you got deep pockets, you're going to need to feed the beast. (lawyer) About the only thing I know that eats more than a horse is a lawyer.
> 
> *This country's gone sue crazy......It's your money, spend it however you wish*.


 
I agree 100%... Too many people these days are all about sueing others and getting money... I saw an ad on TV the other day where you can sue the Tylenol company now because it causes kidney or liver failure or whatever... Or you can sue your birth control company for birth defects of children and cancer... I'm sorry, but it's all ridiculous to me. There are better ways to deal with situations... I don't support sueing or creating lawsuites. It's a waste of time and money. 

Op, in your situation, I wouldn't sue, but I would greatly and widely disseminate the information about the abuse and neglect that your horse was given by these women... Spread it at the local trot club, the local feed stores, the local tack shops, other stables and boarding barns, your local 4h... Ruin their reputation, and they will learn their lesson that way...


----------



## franknbeans

ThatDraftGirl said:


> I agree 100%... Too many people these days are all about sueing others and getting money... I saw an ad on TV the other day where you can sue the Tylenol company now because it causes kidney or liver failure or whatever... Or you can sue your birth control company for birth defects of children and cancer... I'm sorry, but it's all ridiculous to me. There are better ways to deal with situations... I don't support sueing or creating lawsuites. It's a waste of time and money.
> 
> Op, in your situation, I wouldn't sue, but I would greatly and widely disseminate the information about the abuse and neglect that your horse was given by these women... Spread it at the local trot club, the local feed stores, the local tack shops, other stables and boarding barns, your local 4h... Ruin their reputation, and they will learn their lesson that way...


Draftgirl-yes, there are many frivolous suits filed, I would agree there. However-that is NOT the case for the OP. The least they owe her is some of the thousands of dollars in vet bills she is incurring *directly related to their actions/incompetence/spite.* She has an excellent chance of winning, in which case, THEY will be liable for her legal bills. True, it may take time for them to accumulate the $$ to pay up, but "spreading the word" that they are bad people just doesn't cut it here. These folks nearly killed her horse.


----------



## BlooBabe

thank you franknbeans you took the words right out of my mouth. 
DraftGirl- I would NEVER sue for something I did on my own accord as you used the example of tylenol. Taking a medication is a voluntary thing and it would have been my choice to take it therefore I would deal with the consequences.

My horse did not decide to tack himself up in too big/too small tack and beat himself around a ring running until he was lame. And he didn't decide to do it the next day or the next either. He also did not choose to not eat his food, it was not given to him. He didn't choose not to drink his water because that was again not given to him. There might have been water in his pail when I got there but given the state of dehydration the vet told me he was in, he had gone days maybe even the whole week without water. I paid these women to take care of my horse and even though it was FULL board I set up the feed and even bought it which was something the BO was supposed to do as the contract stated. If Bloo had gotten hurt because of my neglect or my over riding then there would be no problem here but the fact that the contract was broken by both BO and trainer and did such severe damage that required my horse to be in a sling is something I WILL NOT let anyone get away with.
My horse is old and was healthier than he should have been at his age with only a metabolic disorder that when managed, as the BO had been informed how to do and agreed to doing, kept him healthy and sound. The extent of the abuse they did to him wasn't just a one time thing. He was ridden numerous times for hours and beaten the entire time because whoever rode didn't know the cues I taught Bloo and he didn't know the cues she was giving him. That's not something I would let anyone get away with and I'd hope that none of you would either. 

So is this a frivolous lawsuit? I don't think so. An I hope we never meet if you think I'm being too "sue happy". If my horse weren't as healthy as he was before he'd be dead right now. Any other horse at his age would be dead because of what they did. I don't think the telling people 'oh she's a bad person don't board there' is enough and neither does anyone who's seen the damage done. What would you do if it were your horse in this situation? I hope you wouldn't just turn the other cheek.


----------



## barrelbeginner

*Don't sue.. really?*



ThatDraftGirl said:


> Op, in your situation, I wouldn't sue, but I would greatly and widely disseminate the information about the abuse and neglect that your horse was given by these women... Spread it at the local trot club, the local feed stores, the local tack shops, other stables and boarding barns, your local 4h... Ruin their reputation, and they will learn their lesson that way...



I disagree 10000000000000000000%. If someone was given specific rules to NOT ride a horse.. and they did it making the horse lame.. hunderds in vet bills... in which are not the owners fault.. Why should the owner have to pay it? And the people that did it get off scotch free. It would be dumb to not do anything about it.. IMO ruining their reputition is NOT ENOUGH>> why? they ruined a life.. 2 lifes for the most part. and they should PAY for it.. EX: If that was your horse.. You had let's say 2000$ in vet bills for the mistake of someone else.. let's stay they ran your horse into a fence and cut it up.. bad. and you would be like.. nah Im going to pay it.. Ill just tell people that they did this to my horse... not EVERY SINGLE horse person out-there is going to hear about this.. IT could happen again.... If you make them pay. I doubt that they would want to pay that same huge amount it vet bills again... IMO.. just saying..:shock:


----------



## Corporal

churumbeque said:


> why don't you go back to the previous place? Why would they even ride your horse it sounds like he should be retired in a nice shady pasture?


That's what I was thinking. My 13.2hh pony, "Toma" died at 35yo. Honestly, there is NEVER an excuse for abuse, but this guy is on borrowed time, especially with the weight loss, and I've seen weight loss, having my old friends until 35, and until the others passed away in the back yard at 27yo each. Just so you know, a horse over 30yo doesn't grow their teeth anymore, so weight loss is inevitable.
He's really old, and IMO he should just be nursed and loved until he "goes home."


----------



## DimSum

Yeah, I'm not usually one to advocate suing someone...but in this case I'll make an exception since the damage was so nasty and deliberate.


----------



## churumbeque

franknbeans said:


> Draftgirl-yes, there are many frivolous suits filed, I would agree there. However-that is NOT the case for the OP. The least they owe her is some of the thousands of dollars in vet bills she is incurring *directly related to their actions/incompetence/spite.* She has an excellent chance of winning, in which case, THEY will be liable for her legal bills. True, it may take time for them to accumulate the $$ to pay up, but "spreading the word" that they are bad people just doesn't cut it here. These folks nearly killed her horse.


 Who's to say that some of his health problems are not related to his age? That would be tough to prove they are 100% liable.


----------



## franknbeans

churumbeque said:


> Who's to say that some of his health problems are not related to his age? That would be tough to prove they are 100% liable.


Did you even read the rest of this thread? First off, they didn't feed him. I don't give a crap about how old he is. His condition when he went to them means everything, and he was not there long at all-a matter of weeks. The RODE him when they were specifically told not too-in fact, as I recall-the CONTRACT stated that!

Ever see the 90-somethings skydiving? Sure they are the exception, but does that mean that if they get hurt they should not get care and should just be made comfortable until they die? By the law of averages they should have been dead yrs prior too.....:?

At this point the only thing that can 100% be blamed on his age is the slow healing.

I was "talked out of" sueing an MD years ago, because it would "make waves" in the small community we lived in. I am a nurse, and do not take suits lightly, but this old codger almost killed my baby, and the people in the town thought he could do no wrong-as did he, BTW.. All I could do was tell everyone I knew.....I will never forget it, and I will always regret that I did not proceed. Only thing that saved my kid was I called the ambulance myself and took him to another hospital.

Bottom line-there ARE legitimate suits brought. They are just overshadowed by all the stupid ones, unfortunately.


----------



## Gremmy

Alright, all those opposed to lawsuits, I am assuming you don't believe in contracts either? If you do and you are opposed to taking legal action, have you thought that through? What do you think your recourse is if the contract is breached? Do you just *hope* that the piece of paper is scary enough to discourage dishonest behaviour?

These people did not adhere to a signed contract and blatantly abused the OP's horse. She has every right to take action against them. Running around bashing them doesn't accomplish much, and may get a lawsuit slapped on _her_ for something like defamation.

While no dollar value can truly compensate for something emotional, these people need to realize the seriousness of their behaviour. Unless they can be charged criminally for what they did, hitting them hard in the pocketbook and at the very least making them cover the vet bills _they incurred_ is warranted. Often people like this don't learn their lesson, however the penalty may be enough to forcibly prevent them from hurting another horse. We don't cut off limbs for this type of thing anymore.


----------



## NdAppy

OP if your lawyer has not already advised you to, I would stop posting about this case until it is taken before the judge.


----------



## Back2Horseback

What Frank and Gremmy said 100%. Why bother to write contracts if one does not intend upon enforcing the terms if they are BLATANTLY NOT FOLLOWED!!

As well, Gremmy is absolutely right! Were the OP to go around "telling everyone" her story, SHE IS LIKELY THE ONE to be slapped with a defamation LAWSUIT! 

Not to mention, the vet bills should be payed by the OP? I think not-for the exact reasons she started in her recent post!

Finally, if you were seeking out a boarding facility, would you want to risk being "taken in" by these "women" & their extremely shady horse care behaviors? Terrifying. 

I am rooting for you so vehemently, Bloobabe!! This is in NO MANNER a "frivolous lawsuit". So glad to hear Bloo will be home soon, with another recovering "stall-mate"...so cute.... :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback

NDAppy;
Unless the names of the women have been used, and so long as everything that Bloobabe has said here is 100% truthful to the best of her ability to know/understand what took place, I actually think what has been said here could bolster her case significantly. I say this because she can quite possibly use the opinions of the other posters here (as evidence of what the"average and reasonable horse owner " would expect/require based upon Bloo's history) it could be helpful in a situation where perhaps there are not a number of witnesses to the situations that took place which she can utilize.

In other words, she can present the fact that we all would feel JUST AS SHE DOES were we to find our horse uh the condition which she found hers, it would show that she is not unique in her reaction to the manner by which Bloo was "cared" for.

I do not believe that she had violated any freedom of speech safeguards, or put herself in a situation where she had shown herself to be ANYTHING BUT a level-headed, intelligent, caring, and law-abiding citizen. She had even gone so far as to show in the dialogue here between herself and others, that she in no manner is looking to "obtain huge sums of money" from these women, and that she actually, even AFTER WHAT THEY HAVE PUT HER HORSE THROUGH, feels she doesn't wish to "vindictively ruin their business", she simply wants to prevent other horse owners from suffering the same fate she has!

I do not know what part of the world she lives in, but there are no laws stating one cannot, as long as names and identifiers are not used, discuss openly the FACTS OF A CASE prior to it going to court...if she lives someplace where this would be unacceptable, then by all means, yes, Bloobabe, follow the laws in your region and whatever your attorney advises you to do. If Bloobabe chooses to show this to the judge, I would guess he/she would not otherwise come across said info...just my $1.50!! :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlooBabe

I'm not breaking any laws posting here. I have talked with my lawyer telling him I posted on a site about what has happened and he told me as long as no names or locations have been used and that I'm not falsely slandering them, i.e. name calling and urging no one to do any business with them, and I'm not talking specifics, i.e. how much money and exact dates, then there's no problem. 

Secondly, a lot of you seem to think that Bloo is a sickly old horse. So let me tell you a little bit about the situation. A month before I moved Bloo to the new barn he had his 6 month check up. He weighed 1300 lbs, a healthy weight for him, had no soreness, and had no problem being ridden. His teeth were floated during the vet check and at that time I was informed he had only lost 2 teeth but the rest were healthy. So no loose, cracked, or ground to nothing teeth, 40 teeth in PERFECT health. So the weight loss was not do to the fact he couldn't chew or because he has no teeth. He has his feet done regularly by a farrier that, along with a trim, checks for soreness. His feet were done 2 weeks before he moved and they were strong and healthy. So now that we've established that he was a perfectly healthy and sound horse could we stop blaming his age for everything. He may be 35 but he isn't old. He can handle being ridden and eating his food. He's no different than a horse half his age and there were absolutely NO health problems before moving him.
I just wanted to clear that up so that everyone understands his age isn't to blame here, it was what people did to him, and that there was nothing wrong with him when he was moved.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

I actually happen to agree with BlooBabe riding her horse, even at his age. In fact getting an old, arthritic horse moving is what is prescribed by many, many vets to combat soreness. As long as the horse is ridden at a reasonable pace for a reasonable length of time and care is taken not to overstress him, riding an old horse is actually very beneficial both physically and mentally. If there is nothing physically wrong with the horse barring him from being ridden (ie weight loss, apathy, lameness, etc..) then consistent light riding can keep a well maintained horse MORE sound and happier for years. I say good on BlooBabe for using proactive management practices to keep her horse sound and healthy to 35 years of age.
Good luck in court and know that we are all rooting for you!! Stories like this make me all the more appreciative of the boarding situation I have. It's too bad women like this give boarding stables such a bad name!


----------



## Back2Horseback

^ YEAY Anebel! Totally agreed. I've mentioned on other threads about my trainer's 15 year old daughter's horse...purchased for her daughter when she was three and horse was 19 I believe...now horse is 32 & totally blind. She is an Appy. Other than her blindness, she is in PERFECT health, DEMANDS my trainer's daughter rides her lightly about five days per week, (or she becomes TOTALLY DESPONDENT!) & her daughter still shows her locally, at which shows no one ever can tell the horse is blind AND THEY USUALLY take 1St place!
They have taken phenomenal care of this lovely horse for the past 12 years, & prior to that she was extremely well cared for and loved, too. It shows...you just cannot tell this horse is over 10! 
Horses can live into their late 40's and early 50's now....thus, 35 for a well-cared for, well-loved horse CAN BE "MIDDLE AGED"...just as my grandmother who passed away at nearly 92 was active and vital until she developed her FIFTH CANCER at age 91, which was the first she couldn't beat and thus it took her life.
It's really about quality, not quantity these days, and anything is possible if you believe it can be and strive for it...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlooBabe

He's finally back home! I know he wasn't gone all that long but it's been almost 10 years and I've never spent more than 2 days away from him. He fought a bit getting off the trailer but I think it's because he wasn't expecting the ramp. He's always been in step up trailers and didn't want to have to step off with his leg hurting. Although he did walk up the ramp to get on, I don't know. When he recognized where he was it was really hard to keep him at a walk to his stall. If I had let him I'm pretty sure he would have cantered around to say hi to all his buddies. 
Things went fairly well with his stall buddy. They made noises at each other for a few minutes and did the neck arch 'I'm the boss here' type thing but no one got hurt and they eventually stopped caring about the other to eat dinner. Neither kicked at the other or acted like they cared so if all goes well they can be stalled together in a few days. Turn out will probably be different and they'll go out individually for a few weeks before we try it together just because the fence is shared with another group of horses and we don't want a fight. The goal is to bond the two of them so they don't care about the other horses running or playing while they're cooped up in their stall and then slowly introduce them back into the heards when they've been deemed healthy enough.


----------



## Shoebox

I'm really glad he's back in better health! He seems like a fighter and I hope this turns out well. Keep us updated, I'm sure we're all curious as to the outcome of all of this. (Of course, not if it's now allowed during the trial proceedings!) 

What that barn did was awful, and despite what some people say I think you are doing the right thing. They almost killed your horse and directly broke contract. Sure he's old, but with the certain regiment he's a healthy horse! And she's being incredibly immature about the whole draft horse thing. If she's this bad with your horse she could be to another, and who knows, maybe the next person wouldn't get out in time to catch it before it's too late. If they treat ANY horse like that and react so childishly to situations that don't go their way (and break contract) they should not be running a boarding facility.


----------



## DimSum

That's great news!


----------



## hemms

So glad Bloo is mending and home! Keep us posted on everything!


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Like Anebel mentioned, I'd just like to add my own experience with age and conditioning. My friend took on an aged "retired" dressage schoolmaster. A couple of homes before she got him, he was abused and hadn't come back from it well. His last owner battled to keep weight on him when my friend came in and offered to take him on and help him live out his remaining days. The vets, other professionals etc were brought in to address his health. He was deemed depressed and a little underweight with no other health issues. 

Once physically at a good weight and all the boxes were ticked, my friend decided to ride him. He made an immediate change. With light work and schooling when fitter, his life was extended, he was happier and healthier and I got the pleasure of learning from him in a special lesson. He is still one of the best rides I've had! He was an elderly man - but he thrived on his work and looked at life in a different way.

From memory, despite my friend's best attempts his body began to fail him when his mind wouldn't. He didn't ever suffer, but riding was out of the cards, and he reluctantly retired. He has passed on now, but he is proof that some horses can be maintained for MANY years, especially those who are conditioned well and understood - it was never to make use of another horse out in the paddock - rather for him to teach us what he had learned before his body let out.

I commend you for all the work you've done. I disagree with the comments of his age and it "being his time" ... if that was the case, he wouldn't have needed those despicable women and what they did to him to prove that. I hope he lives until he's ready to tell you BlooBabe and that the court case goes in your favour. I also commend you for spending the thousands of dollars on the vet bill for your beloved friend and not giving up just cos of his age - I cannot understand why people who treasure their horses like children can assume the position of not paying for medical treatment just because the animal is a little old! I personally value my horses very dearly, and to refuse treatment if they were old, is like saying we shouldn't help the elderly in the slightest! 

That's *my* personal view, I know not everyone agrees, and have said it without holding any intention to purposely offend anyone here.


----------



## Chevaux

I'm glad Bloo is home. Pictures would be appreciated when you can.


----------



## Corporal

It's certainly worth trying light training. From my experience, when my QH, "Ro Go Bar" (1982-2009, RIP) went to his last Reenactment (145th Natl. Gettysburg) I decided to permanently retire him. Arthritis had caught up with him, and he didn't enjoy being ridden any more, though he had been my babysitter horse for many years. I used to kid myself that my older horses could keep up. I don't believe this, anymore. Horses over 20yo take a lot more time to warm up and cool down. I don't believe it's fair to the horse to train them to something new when they become elderly. I certainly didn't try to do so, and I'm glad that I let him enjoy his year of 100% retirement, after many years of very light riding. ALWAYS think of the horse. When you train them to obedience, like I did with my older herd (which I had had for over 20 years), they will try for you. YOU have to be the brains and make the right decisions for them.
There are SOOOO many younger horses that can do the sport you want to do, and NEED homes. Please consider what your own motives are. Do you want a riding horse, or do you want to nurse an elderly horse to a peaceful late life, and the dignity of dying at home, in comfort.


----------



## Failbhe

Just read through this thread for the first time - I'm so glad that Bloo is home. I don't think the lawsuit is frivolous AT ALL. And I agree that we'd like to see some pictures of Bloo recovering!


----------



## Kawonu

I would sue so hard they wouldn't know what hit them until they realize their house was a cardboard box. And if suing didn't work, and someone had done it to my boy - well, they'd probably disappear. 

So sorry for your old man. I hope the best.


----------



## BlooBabe

Corporal said:


> It's certainly worth trying light training. From my experience, when my QH, "Ro Go Bar" (1982-2009, RIP) went to his last Reenactment (145th Natl. Gettysburg) I decided to permanently retire him. Arthritis had caught up with him, and he didn't enjoy being ridden any more, though he had been my babysitter horse for many years. I used to kid myself that my older horses could keep up. I don't believe this, anymore. Horses over 20yo take a lot more time to warm up and cool down. I don't believe it's fair to the horse to train them to something new when they become elderly. I certainly didn't try to do so, and I'm glad that I let him enjoy his year of 100% retirement, after many years of very light riding. ALWAYS think of the horse. When you train them to obedience, like I did with my older herd (which I had had for over 20 years), they will try for you. YOU have to be the brains and make the right decisions for them.
> There are SOOOO many younger horses that can do the sport you want to do, and NEED homes. Please consider what your own motives are. Do you want a riding horse, or do you want to nurse an elderly horse to a peaceful late life, and the dignity of dying at home, in comfort.


I'm not quite sure I understand what you're getting at here? I'm not going to train him to do anything new riding wise and I've stated already that if it's time to retire him I will. I never said anything about training him except for a few tricks, which he already knows a bunch of. Right now all I'm doing is nursing him back to health and I'm not looking for another horse. I don't think I've said anything about my motives being anything other than getting him back to health and seeing where to go from there. I understand your concern for his age, but I've never asked him to do more than he can handle. You can't assume that all horses age like s**t and have to be retired at 20 or 25 because it's just not true.


----------



## HollyBubbles

BlooBabe said:


> I'm not quite sure I understand what you're getting at here? I'm not going to train him to do anything new riding wise and I've stated already that if it's time to retire him I will. I never said anything about training him except for a few tricks, which he already knows a bunch of. Right now all I'm doing is nursing him back to health and I'm not looking for another horse. I don't think I've said anything about my motives being anything other than getting him back to health and seeing where to go from there. I understand your concern for his age, but I've never asked him to do more than he can handle. You can't assume that all horses age like s**t and have to be retired at 20 or 25 because it's just not true.


 
I agree, my old girl was still showjumping 80cm at 25 years old, and she was a thoroughbred with a tendency to get grass staggers. She all her get up and go with her right up until the day before she passed (not that I overworked her or anything, I kept her doing what she loved as long as she could do it)


----------



## ridesapaintedpony

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I actually happen to agree with BlooBabe riding her horse, even at his age. In fact getting an old, arthritic horse moving is what is prescribed by many, many vets to combat soreness. As long as the horse is ridden at a reasonable pace for a reasonable length of time and care is taken not to overstress him, riding an old horse is actually very beneficial both physically and mentally. If there is nothing physically wrong with the horse barring him from being ridden (ie weight loss, apathy, lameness, etc..) then consistent light riding can keep a well maintained horse MORE sound and happier for years. I say good on BlooBabe for using proactive management practices to keep her horse sound and healthy to 35 years of age.


^^
This. I rode a 32 year old horse and the vet said it kept her in shape and was the best thing for her.


----------



## BlooBabe

His leg is getting better, almost all heat is gone and he doesn't try to kill me when I touch it or hose it down. I've stopped wrapping it because the heat has been ridiculous and with it rubbing and him sweating I don't want a pressure sore on top of the sprain. He's trying to move around more but he picks up a bad limp with too much stimulation. I caught Tomahawk (his stall buddy) and Bloo laying down together sharing their hay but Tomo got up before I could get a picture. I've been trying to keep him busy by teaching him to pick up his brushes based on which I ask for but I think he's getting bored with it. If anyone's got any ideas on what I can teach him that won't involve too much weight movement onto his bad leg or too much movement I'm open for suggestions. He already bows, hugs, 'shakes hands', ans sneezes so I'm at a loss for what to teach and keep him interactive. He's gaining a lot of weight and almost back at healthy. And loves playing tether ball with Tomo and their jolly ball.










bowing and talking to Tomo.









eating some grass after his wrap came off

I'll try to get pictures of Tomo and Bloo together,But I just wanted to give you all an update.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

What about picking up a wooden spoon from a bowl? I went to a clinic and the instructors were showing us how to do that. Have you tried doing clicker training with him? You could teach him how to pick up an old saddle pad or something from the fence and hand it to you or to put it on his back. How to kiss (jut have to be careful with that one), put his head down low and look "sad," count (like nodding head once for 1), and how to say "yes" or "no" (teach him to say "yes" to "Do you love your owner?" and stuff like that). Glad hes feeling better! OH, and how to smile also, at that clinic they say to put a rag with some cleaning agent that has amonia in it and they will lift their lip up (the phleghmen response or something?) and you can treat them for that and teach them the word "smile."


----------



## Back2Horseback

Sooo happy he's improving. He looks happy and is no doubt thrilled just to be home with you.

Any updates (no specifics, of course) on the court case progress (+ vs -)?? Hoping for the best with ALL!! 

B2H. :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife

He is so adorable!!


----------



## Chevaux

Thanks for the update. I hope, BlooBabe, this is going to be the first of many pictures.....


----------



## AngieLee

just read this intire thread! im disgusted by how these women treated your man! espeshally over something as dumb as you not leasing your draft to them! (thank god you didnt bring him over to this barn to!), heck, most children i know are more mature then to do something like that!!!! Hope your court case goes well! Let us know about it when you can. So glad he's home now and slowly healing up alongside his new buddy.
Could you teach him to lay down on command? or would getting up and down be to much strain on his leg?

I agree with teaching him to smile. my horse came knowing that trick and it gets alot of laughs out of people and is easy to teach

I also like the idea of a pole obstical course or ground driving (even in a halter) that somebody mentiond earlier in the thread. once he's healed up a little more anyways. I beilive you said to much stimulation makes him hurt more.


would swimming help? if you have a horse safe pond,lake, or pool near you it might be worth mentioning to your vet


----------



## BlooBabe

I was thinking about swimming him but he's not a fan of 'water monsters' that eat his legs when he gets in. I was working on the spoon thing. He's got the idea to pick it up but I used a bit too much molasses on the handle to get him to grab it and he's now quite fond of whacking me with it. So I've decided to save myself the abuse I'll teach him to lift his legs with mine. Maybe we'll be dancers when he's all healed up.

The court case is moving along. Both women have lost their training licenses and the barn is under investigation. I also heard the judge that will preside over the case deals with a lot of animal abuse and doesn't tolerate anyone putting their hands on an animal in anger/frustration or excuses. I'm just ready for all of this to be over. The vet offered to hold fees until the case is settled. But from what I've been hearing it's almost definite that I'll win this one. Although I'll still be shaking like a leaf when it's time for the hearing.


----------



## Chevaux

Thanks for the update Bloo. Keep them coming.


----------



## Back2Horseback

Yes, I know from experience with my husband trying to get full custody of his boys (ex- wife is a very abusive mom) that it CAN be very scary going before a judge when one has never done so before (as I hadn't!) but if you are in the right (which you ARE) & you simply tell the truth as you experienced it, you will do just GREAT.

I know after our case which lasted through SIX HEARINGS (!) I am SO MUCH stronger regarding defending myself and others against abuses...(& sadly we only won custody of one child...the older boy...but we learned a LOT, & when the younger one is brave enough to tell the truth IN COURT, we'll be there!)...

Still praying for you and it sounds like all is GREAT thus far and should stay that way! Being right and good still does win out over wrong and bad...even in today's sometimes backward world!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman

Back2Horseback said:


> I am so terribly sorry that Bloo is suffering this way, ESPECIALLY since it was 100% avoidable!! Those witches!! It sounds to me that:
> 
> This is animal abuse, and of a vulnerable horse.
> 
> These women all but ADMITTED that they would have "followed the specifics of the contract more closely if [she] Bloo's mom hadn't been 'such a B--CH' about the draft lease"...WTF!!! I've spent a LOT of time as a witness in a court of law over the past couple of years. I know what sort of info a judge likes and what he/she does not like. I can ALREADY tell you that the OP will nearly for certain win her case, and this boarding facility will very likely be shut down.
> 
> I find it honorable that Bloo's mom feels *a bit* "guilty" over suing and making them lose their livelihood, because, I too was once in a similar situation as she, and it *isn't an easy thing for a person with a conscience to do to another*...HOWEVER...imagine Bloo's mom had shown up a few days later? He could very well have literally passed away from his treatment! This is some serious STUFF here, folks!
> 
> I fully believe that these women should lose their responsibility of "running" a boarding facility for a couple of reasons.
> 
> First, if one cannot follow BASIC FEEDING INSTRUCTIONS, there is something deficient in the person; ESPECIALLY when the OP PRE-MADE the buckets!! All the feeders had to be responsible for was MIXING TWO ITEMS together and placing said bucket in front of said horse!!
> 
> Then, WATER. I live in AZ. Here, a horse can DIE in a matter of 24 hours without proper hydration if he/she is in any way not in tip-top shape (elderly/injured/overheated/on certain meds/etc...) and COME ON! Every PERSON SHOULD KNOW (especially a person RESPONSIBLE FOR the daily care of animals who are family members to their owners, not to mention that many horses are also extremely expensive and require immeasurable time to be trained to the specifications of an owner...taking that away from someoe due to improper feeding and watering? Unheard of in the "boarding world"! I have the gut feeling they may have been purposely depriving him of WATER day by day, in small "doses" to punish his the OP on some level given their degree of vindictiveness. UTTERLY DESPICABLE.
> 
> Finally, the RIDING!!! What the HELL was that "trainer" doing RIDING A HORSE who is clearly NOT to be RIDDEN as per his BOARDING CONTRACT, and on TOP OF THAT, beating and kicking him into a state of frenzy and physical discomfort because he "WOULD NOT GO"??
> 
> And then, she was telling the OP about it as if the OP was supposed to practically APOLIGIZE for the "trainer's" poor ride on her horse! OMG! Boggles the mind the ignorance here.
> 
> OP--I don't believe in suing, *but* *in this case I believe in it 100% all the way and beyond the shadow of any doubt!!!!* They:
> *came very close to costing your beloved horse his life
> *made it clear they were less adept at following directions than my teen-aged son(!)
> *put you in a place where you are an emotional mess,
> *are causing you to have to spend no doubt thousands of dollars to rehab your baby, and
> *have caused immeasuarable pain to Bloo and suffering and emotional pain to you...
> 
> You don't EVER WANT THIS SCENARIO PLAYED OUT FOR ANOTHER ONE OF THEIR UNSUSPECTING BOARDERS.
> 
> Amen to you for taking the initiative here and doing the RIGHT thing, even if it isn't the EASY thing...for you, for Bloo, and for future animal lovers who won't know what they are getting into boarding with these women.
> 
> I can't wait to hear back from you about two things...
> One: that Bloo is completely rehabed and home and well and in no more distress of any kind, and
> Two: that you just got word from the judge that the court has ruled in your favor...
> 
> Sorry this was so long, but it really touched a nerve for me when i read all of this...Please accept my most hearfelt prayers (already prayin'!) to G-d for helping Bloo get well and that those women get exactly what they deserve!:wink:


Quoted for truth. I agree with every word you wrote. The worst and most disgusting part to me is that they're trying to make it out to be BlooBabe's fault because of the draft horse.

I wouldn't let these folks take care of a healthy broomstick horse, much less a real one.


----------



## BlooBabe

I figured that since he was getting sore from his daily walks that stretching him out before hand would help so he could stay out longer and not be cooped up all day and night. Well apparently he didn't like that idea, it took me almost half an hour to get him to let me handle the hurt leg and he almost kicked me a few times but i understand. He's got an "ouchie" and my handling it wasn't helping. He eventually let me do some stretched and he lasted a good while outside today. 
Tomo's owner just rescued 2 little BLM mustangs and asked me to work with the 'green broke' filly while he worked with the 'possibly broke' mare. She's a little red roan spit fire (I've named her Sine) that spent almost 2 hours bucking, cow hopping, rearing, dropping her corners, trying to dart out from under me, and anything else she could do to try and get me off. Eventually, after she realized she wasn't going to throw me, she let me collect her and we had a very nice although short ride. I'm glad he's letting me help. I'm glad he asked me to help, I think Tomo's injury is wearing him down the same as Bloo's is for me and he knew we were going crazy without the distraction.
I'll probably get flack for telling you I hopped on a horse i didn't know but I had no reason to believe that she wasn't broke and I always start and evaluation on a broke horse's back to learn the cues and see what needs work. It'll be ground work and trust exercises from here on in though and hopefully by the time Bloo's all healed up Sine will be a nice broke to death kind of pony. 
**************** I am NOT replacing Bloo with Sine*. She's just a project I'm working on while Bloo's out of commission. Bloo is still my number one priority. She belongs to Tomo's owner and is just something to keep me busy so I have something to keep my mind off everything that's going on. Or something to give me an excuse to stick around when Bloo's worn out and I don't feel like going home yet. ****************


----------



## Chevaux

So we have therapy for BlooBabe as well as Bloo!


----------



## stormylass

Wow people just never cease to amaze me!! and for some reason when horse people are bad they are the worst!!! How dare she,how could she NOT feed that poor old man!! you know BULLIES like that should all be in prison!! end of story. OH whaaaa whaaaa she didnt get her way so she takes it out on an innocent animal that has no idea why he's being treated like this...wow what a humanitrian! YOU did the right thing getting him out of there ! Iwould build such a case against her and pray she wants to go to court. I hope you got pics of his saddle sweat stains! Well good luck and dont worry Bloo will be ok with you riding him when the time comes.


----------



## stargirl90

How's Bloo doing?


----------



## BlooBabe

Bloo's getting better slowly. I'm still fighting with the swelling but he seems to be more limber. We've been going for walks twice a day and can usually get about half an hour each walk before it gets too much for him, which is better since a few weeks ago we could only do about 10 minute walks. Tomo's owner and I have been talking and are thinking about leaving their doors open so they have in and outs but we haven't settles on anything yet. The vet is coming out in a few days for another ultrasound, but is glad to hear that I've been stretching him and how long he's able to stay out. I'm hoping that means he's healing faster than expected but I don't want to think that and then make things worse so I let him tell me when it's time to put him away. My BO was giving Bloo a bath while I was working with Si.ne in the driveway yesterday when she came after me. Bloo nearly ripped off my BO's arm off trying to get to Si.ne. She was very well behaved afterwards and the BO had enough control over Bloo to keep him from hurting himself, but it's good to know his personality hasn't changed because of this ordeal.

He's at 1200 pounds now, which is a good healthy weight for him, but I'd like another 100 pounds on him. The barn kids are spoiling both of them rotten so I don't think it will take long for him to gain the weight. I caught them the other day with a 5 lb bag of carrots making sure his mouth wasn't empty until the bag was then did the same for Tomo with a bag of apples. It's an improvement though because last week they were giving him oatmeal raisin cookies, Popsicles, and bags of potato chips. Not that I've never given those to him, but I'd prefer he have more horse friendly treats until he's better. Everyone that visit's him always brings him a treat and I've never met a horse that turned down a treat but I've had to limit it because I don't want him getting sick with the extra food.

The other barn is pretty much empty right now and they're struggling to find boarders. The BO over there was leasing another horse and the owner ended the lease so unless she buys a horse or leases from someone around here who hasn't herd what happened she's horseless.


----------



## stargirl90

Glad to hear that he is improving.


----------



## Houston

This is heartbreaking- I am glad those ladies are being brought to justice.

And I am VERY excited for you and Bloo on his recovery! I hope he continues to improve!


----------



## BlooBabe

I'm thinking of getting a therapy wrap or a cold wrap. I've never used them before but I thought it may help with swelling or make his walks more comfortable. I've looked at a few and like back on track and rejuvgels. I'm going to ask the vet if she thinks wraps would help. I'm not looking to try and speed up his recovery, just make him more comfortable moving around. Back on track has been recommended but I'm worried about using heat therapy. Although I like that it can be used during activity. The rejuvgels can be used hot or cold but he has to stand and can't move much while they're on. I guess that makes it good for a stall wrap. I've also been told about ezice and cold flex wraps, there are so many to look at. Maybe I'll wait to hear what the vet says before I do anymore research.


----------



## alyssaanne

wow. just read this whole thread. so sry something so terrible happened to your best friend. i hope you get that place shut down. and please, as soon as you get back from court update us!


----------



## MisssMarie

If he needs to be completely retired, once he's healed, you could ground drive him. My neighbor does that with her horse. He can't be ridden, so she bought a harness and hooks him up to a small branch or tire and asks him to pull it to the other side of the yard. It makes him happy so y'kno. And he's 33 as well an gets downright vicious when he doesn't have a job. He's a well behaved horse the rest of the time

I'm glad you're suing them. I hope you win, and Bloo gets better
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedFury

I just took the time to read all of this thread, it took a minute. I hate what happened to your horse, I am glad that he is recovering well, and I think legal action is def in order. Please keep all of us posted on how Bloo is doing, and the outcome of the court case.

Good luck and God bless you, and Bloo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee

*abused horse*

That is so disturbing, what is also appalling is that these people are running a barn with other horses at their hands that could also be suffering.
I do hope your old boy recovers. 
I would have hit someone for sure, good job you have such self control


----------



## BlooBabe

Oh my lord was it a fiasco at court. The first hearing was against the trainer. Because there are two different people involved there was 2 different cases filed, which I wasn't aware of. I thought it was just one. We both came in with copies of the contract that I had allegedly signed. The one she had was completely different than the one I had and they'd forged my signature on it! I was so mad I wanted to strangle her! I almost did at one point. I would have killed her if it wouldn't have marred my character in the courtroom.

It started out with me showing the contract I had that I signed before I moved my horse. The contract she had was a training agreement that I "signed" the day I was at the funeral! I explained my side of what happened and then was shown the agreement she had and nearly flipped my sh*t. I told the judge that I wasn't even in the state when I had "signed" the contract. I had all my time cards from my jobs for that week to prove that I was working for the hours the barn was open to the boarders and had the paper from the funeral that showed where it was held, when it started, and had pictures of me at the memorial after the funeral. She came back with 'well how is her signature on it if she claims she wasn't around? She could have taken that picture anywhere and had someone give her the roster.' My lawyer asked how could the photo have been taken 'anywhere at any time' when there was a poster in the background of the person with his information on it. Then I explained that the handwriting was wrong. I'm a lefty so my handwriting slants to the right and the signature on the paper wasn't slanted at all and looked nothing like the signature on the contract I had. So he had me sign my name on a piece of paper, compared the two, and then moved on to the next piece of evidence. 

I asked someone who was still boarding there to take a picture of the gullets of the saddles at the barn with a measure up against them and I had the vet document the measure of my horse's withers to prove none of the saddles would have fit him properly. Then I showed him the welts from when he was kicked and whipped as well as the mouth sores to show that he wasn't wearing proper tack. I showed the judge that I rode in a hackamore and therefore the mouth sores weren't from my riding. I'd also taken tons or pictures of the tack and aids used at the barn to show that crops and spurs were in the abundance after she claimed to not have access to either of them. I even had a picture of her riding in spurs and holding a crop.

Then the vet took the stand and was questioned by both lawyers about the condition I sent Bloo to her in. She said that he was severely tender to the touch and very bruised on his ribs and back, that he's sprained a tendon, and that he was suffering from exhaustion so badly he was unable to stand on his own. The trainer came back with the contract she'd forged stating that I had asked her to ride him however she deemed fit while I was away. But the contract had already been proven fake and the judge said he didn't need to hear any more. It took him pretty much 2.2 seconds to find her guilty. She lost her license and can't get another one ever and was charged with cruelty to animals. She's got 15 days to find new homes for her horses or the state is going to take them from her and she's not allowed to own or train another horse for pretty much the rest of her life. I was so prepared that I pretty much buried her in her own lies. The judge ruled in my favor and granted everything I'd asked for in the suit. I was so happy after hearing the verdict that I literally skipped out of the court room. 

The case against the BO happens in a few days and I hope it's the same judge that way I don't have to go over everything again. I feel bad having to ask the vet to come down again but she said she was willing to help because of the severity of abuse. The acquaintance I had at the barn also offered to witness to my case if I need her. I'm so happy right now I'm floating on air. I'm so glad that the judge didn't just look at the case and think 'it's just a horse so what' like I was worried about.

Bloo is also getting better. I got him a cold wrap that I put on before our walks but after stretching and he's been able to go out for longer amounts of time. He trotted in his paddock the other day and I almost cried I was so happy. Normally he just stands around and walks in and out of the stall. We decided to try the stalls as in and outs figuring they were getting cabin fever locked up all the time. But they mostly had been staying in the stall, or doing a good job of faking it because there was never any poop in the paddock unless we locked them out of the stalls for some exercise. 
After court the vet came out to see Bloo and did an ultrasound on his leg. She said it's looking a bit better but it's still swollen and to be careful because there wasn't any swelling on the outside of his leg. She advised me to cold wrap it and keep him in his stall over night to help him move in the morning if we'e going to do and in and out during the day. She also told me his weight was perfect and that I should wait until the strain is healed before I try to fatten him up any more. I had to have her explain it to the kids who have been sneaking him treats when I'm not around, but the BO has promised punishment if any children are caught in 'the infirmary' unattended and without permission from either myself, Tomo's owner, or the BO. The back area of the barn is now called the infirmary, which is 6 stalls and 4 paddocks. Tomo and Bloo's paddock is shared, then there's a single paddock and stall, and then another single paddock and stall combo, and the last 2 stalls share a paddock as well. There's a rescue pony in the farthest single stall that's got thrush so bad her frog is gone and her feet are very infected and gross smelling so she's in there for a while too. I've been named 'resident Dr.' and was asked to change the pony's foot diapers for the owner because I'm always at the barn unless I'm working which is pretty never now that the summer is over and 2 of my jobs were seasonal. 

Thank you all for your kind words and your prayers. They've really meant a lot to me and have helped me keep my spirits up during Bloo's recovery. I wasn't prepared for everything that I'm having to handle. Knowing it's going to be a long time until Bloo's completely healed is a lot to take in when the worst thing that's ever happened in the past was a superficial surface wound. Wow that was longer than I expected. Hopefully there will be even more good news in a few days after the other case is over.


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer

I'm glad things worked out in court and Bloo is doing better. I'm sending good thoughts your way for the next trial!


----------



## barrelbeginner

me toooo! That is sooooooo goooood! Im glad that so far everything has worked out


----------



## tempest

Let me start out with this. Wow! I'm so sorry for what happened to Bloo and you! I'm appalled. Next, I'm so glad things are working out for you now. I really do hope that Bloo gets better, especially to the point he was before all of this happened. What type of payment did you want out of them. I picked up that the you wanted the vet bills payed for, but what else? Normally I'm not one for sueing people because I think it's over-done but in this case sueing them is more than necessary. I would have been in jail if this had been my horse.


----------



## PaintedFury

So glad that the case with the trainer went your way. From the sounds of it, you documented it very well. Because of that, the case with the BO is highly likely to go your way.

Good luck and God bless you and Bloo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha

Fantastic news!


----------



## Copperhead

One of the best strategies is being over prepared in court. That way, you are prepared for just about everything and no one catches you by surprise.

Are they going to be paying for the vet costs? Lawyer fees? You can slam them up and down for what they've done. I know you're first concern is Bloo, but you have to think about the future horses they may do this to, and those who they have done to and have gotten away with. Your horse probably isn't the first case. He is probably the worst case thus far though, and they won't be able to continue the practice after this ordeal. I hope you at least get your vet fees, 1 week of board, and lawyer fees out of this. And don't feel bad about calling the vet. He's doing this because he wants to, not because he has to.

Word spreads like wildfire, and people will run far, far away from these people when they hear about what happened. On another note though, you technically don't need a license to call yourself a trainer, and she will probably be training and riding again in the future. Probably under a different name. Though I bet she'll have to leave the state if she wanted to do that.


You did a GREAT JOB in protecting your horse and the horses around you. I'm proud of you. Bloo might not have a physically demanding job, but HIS JOB was to shut these people down, and thats what he's doing, full throttle. A horse's job isn't just under saddle, they can serve much greater purposes.


----------



## egrogan

So happy to hear that things worked out in your favor. Good luck with the next hearing, and hope Bloo continues his steady improvement.


----------



## Chevaux

The best of news Bloobabe!!!! I am very happy for you.


----------



## Back2Horseback

First off Copperhead; your post at 9:14 made some PHENOMENAL POINTS--so glad you said EVERYTHING JUST AS YOU DID (much better than I and just my sentiments!!)...

Bloobabe;
Words CANNOT EXPRESS THE ELATION I feel over how well you did in court!!! I LOVE that you had ALL of the evidence necessary to PROVE THEIR BS DOCUMENTS were out and out forgeries.
The lengths these people went to???? FORGING FAKE CONTRACTS WITH YOUR FAKED SIGNATURE? Makes me ill when I realize the utter lack of morality in some people. You are an ABSOLUTELY HERO to have outed their lies and shown yourself to be of SUCH SUPERIOR MORALITY, everything...

I wish I HAD HAD YOU WITH MY HUSBAND AND ME DURING OUR CUSTODY CASES AGAINST HIS EX WIFE! Our mistake was that we never in our wildest dreams imagined the lengths/lies she would try to use to "win" children only to continue abusing them...We FINALLY won...one child only, the other still remains to be seen...we learned a lot about human nature. You were much smarter than we. I vehemently APPLAUD (AGAIN, I KNOW!) your degree and completeness of prep work!!
So pleased Blood overall is doing very well it seems! You're an incredible nurse and mom to him...he has it so great with you...thank G-d!!!

Very best of luck with the upcoming hearings!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlooBabe

My lawyer told me to expect my character to be attacked when the BO testifies. The 'she was gone for a week and doesn't care' or 'he was on full board, she's lazy' kind of things. It's good to be prepared for it. When people question my love for my horse or discredit everything I've done over the years for him it almost instantly puts me into a murderous mood. It makes me angry that people can be so lackadaisical when it comes to the care of other people's things. I doubt he would have gone through such abuse if it were the BO's horse and I know she wouldn't have let the trainer ride him the way she did if Bloo was hers.

I knew I had to be over prepared. If I had said the saddles didn't fit the trainer would have asked me to prove it, or that the mouth sore wasn't from my bridle she would have called me a liar. The contract and a the word of the vet wouldn't have been enough with these people. It amazed me the lengths they went to try and get out of what they did. 

I know most people don't know me from a ham sandwich but I would like to think that they see I don't have it in me to hurt an animal. I'd much rather take it out on there person who will fight back than the animal that is too loyal to even try. Being accused of causing that much damage to my own horse was like getting hit by a truck. I'm not perfect, and I'm not saying I've never yelled at him, been angry enough to hit him, or anything, but I'd have to be inhuman to do what they did to him. I wish I had been a better judge of character before moving him there. 

At least he's getting better. There wouldn't be enough left of them for a trail if he had to be put down. I'd be in jail and would have no remorse about it if they had done that much damage.


----------



## franknbeans

** Happy dance!** YAY.. Good on you, and good news that Bloo is getting better. One down....one to go. Keep us posted!


----------



## crimsonsky

when is the second court date for the BO? i want to strangle these people on principle alone.


----------



## texasgal

Way to go!! I can't help but be a little nervous for you though. Someone who would treat an animal that way, forge a signature on a legal document, and lie in court, .... would look for a way to seek revenge on the person they think took away their livlihood.

Be careful .. and keep your boy under lock and key.

I'm so glad for you .. and even more glad for further heartache these "horsewomen" could have caused people and horses in the future!

I bet the BO is crapping right now ...


----------



## amp23

Somehow I just now found this thread and read all 11 pages. I'm glad to hear Bloo is doing better and how well you did in the first court hearing! I am really looking forward to hearing the updates from now on. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. So sorry yall had to go through this


----------



## HorseMom1025

I'm with Texasgal...make sure your horses and equipment are under some type of security. These people seem petty and vindictive. You need to protect yourself and your horses.

Maybe ask your lawyer about a protective order...just in case?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlooBabe

I've over prepared myself for retaliation. I've made sure that no one goes to see Bloo or touches him unless everyone knows them or I've given permission to the BO. All the managers and trainers and the owner know what the women look like and know not to let them on the property. The barn he's at is gated and has a security system so I'm not really worried. You'd also have to drive down her driveway to get to the road to the barn. Part of the lawsuit is a no contact order as well so they can't go where I am or get near any of my property without being in violation of the agreements and they'll serve jail time. I don't even think either of them know where he is now. Hopefully that's enough but if they try anything I'm not against going after them again which I've told them. So if they're stupid enough to try something I'll nail their asses to the wall even harder than I have with this suit.


----------



## BlooBabe

No one messes with my boy and get's away with it. I'd do just about anything to ensure his health and happiness even if that means knocking a few pests out to get that point across.


----------



## Hunter65

Oh wow I just read this whole thread. CONGRATS to you on a well deserved win, one down and one to go. Glad Bloo is healing. I was riding a couple of weeks ago with a lady and her horse was almost 36 and you never ever would have guessed it. I would have said MAYBE late teens early 20's. Can't wait to hear how the next trial goes. Kudos to you for suing them, they should not have been allowed to get away with it.


----------



## Annanoel

CONGRATS. Being prepared in court does wonders and you backed up everything! So glad to hear Bloo is doing better and that things went your way. Glad she will also never own a horse again!


----------



## Louloubabs

I've just read through this whole thread and I'm so glad to hear that your gorgeous Bloo is on the road to recovery.

I believe you have done the right thing with sueing - if only to teach these people a lesson. No one should be able to get away with treating any animal in the way they have. I admire your strength and courage in seeing this through (and also the way you didn't rip them to shreds on the day you removed Bloo from their barn!).

You go girl! So proud of the dignified way you have done this and you're ultimate compassion for your beautiful boy. There should be more people in the world with your kind heart and devotion to ensuring only the best for your horse.

XxX


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Yay! Glad to hear the case went well and Bloo is getting better.


----------



## Saddlebag

I need to add, you werent the only one stressing over this situation. I think most of us on this forum were as well. You deserve a lot of credit for carrying this thro to the end and putting an end to the abuse. You stood up when others didn't.


----------



## AbsitVita

gunslinger said:


> Oh yea, go hire you a lawyer and sue.
> 
> I hope you got deep pockets, you're going to need to feed the beast. (lawyer) About the only thing I know that eats more than a horse is a lawyer.
> 
> This country's gone sue crazy......It's your money, spend it however you wish.


I believe Bloobabe has EVERY right to sue, the injuries her horse sustained due to a breach of contract is currently coming out of her own pocket....using the legal system as a means to be recompensated for that is wrong how???


----------



## Almond Joy

Awesome! I'm glad he's doing better! We expect more pictures


----------



## BlooBabe

Well i was supposed to go to court yesterday but the BO is in the hospital or something stupid so there's a new date set for the beginning of next month. This is getting old. I just want it to be over so i can focus on Bloo and not have to worry about what they're trying to use against me. I'm nervous to do anything since the lawyer said the BO was going to create dirty laundry to air. I ran into her at the grain store a few days ago (I didn't know she was there until I was checking out) and she heard me talking about Si.ne so I'm expecting her to somehow use that against me. It's so frustrating living in such a small equine community and having everyone know everyone when something like this is going on. 

Bloo's progressing great. I got him some cool wraps that he wears when we walk that have really been helping him. I let him out on a run line while I did some work with Si.ne and he was trying to keep the pace with us. We've been doing some ground work too, bending and backing because he's starting to lose some muscle. The vet came out to look at Tomo and x-rayed Bloo's leg after he came off the run line. She said the cold wraps were a good idea because there was almost no swelling. There will be pictures as soon as my camera cable comes out of hiding.


----------



## amp23

Glad to hear Bloo is still recovering well! That stinks that the court date had to be moved  I'm sure it gets tiring waiting and wondering what will happen. Just stay strong like you have and you will be fine! I'm happy for you though that everything thus far has gone well.


----------



## krisfulc

What a great horse mom you are. I wish everyone was as indepth with their horse ownership as you are. 

I hope your boy just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer

This is probably a really stupid question, but is Si.ne your other horse? What would the BO be able to use about that?


----------



## stevenson

I am glad to hear you won against the trainer, and the trainers fate. Also I hope your horse continues to heal.


----------



## speedy da fish

I really do feel for you BlooBabe  They abused your horse and broke the contract. More importantly, they should have known what they were doing, they are professionals and ANYONE should know that that is NOT the right way to treat a horse.

I have only ever kept my horse on one yard and of course there are some days when I can't be there so I PAY them to care for him for me. They act like they are doing me a favor? um no, it's their job. This is nowhere near as bad but it angered me when I found out that my horse had been in his medium weight turnout rug for nearly four days... he was so itchy. I was so upset about that so I can only imagine how you feel.


----------



## Tazzie

Good on you for going after these guys! My first thought after reading your initial post was "I hope like heck she sues" I'm glad the hearing with the trainer went so well. I'll be interested to hear how it goes with the BO when that finally happens.


----------



## BlooBabe

Ashsunnyeventer said:


> This is probably a really stupid question, but is Si.ne your other horse? What would the BO be able to use about that?


Si.ne isn't mine. She belongs to the same person who owns Bloo's stall buddy. I'm just helping him train her to give me something to do so I'm not going crazy over not being able to help Bloo. The BO could use it against my character or my dedication to get Bloo healthy. I've honestly got no idea what stunts she'll pull. If the trainer was willing to forge my signature the BO is bound to have a few tricks up her sleeve as well. 

Bloo met a litter of puppies and was very unimpressed. One of the puppies decided to roll around in and then try and share his hay, which Bloo wasn't too happy about. The puppies are in training to be barn/trail dogs so they're getting horse experience and learning where they should be in regards to the horse. Tomo got his tail chewed on although he didn't seem to mind the puppies all that much. When Bloo and Tomo laid down after their walks the puppies wasted no time sniffing and bothering them into standing again. No major incidents though and Bloo picked up a steady even trot, so I'm calling today a success.


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer

Oh okay  Now that you said that, I remember reading about her earlier in the thread. It's too bad that you had to deal with these crazy people, but I'm glad that Bloo is feeling better


----------



## Get up and go

I'm glad to hear he's doing better! I hope your second court date goes well. Keep us updated


----------



## aspin231

I just read this all and am very proud of the OP for the way this was handled! Good luck in court with the BO.


----------



## Sunny

Another who just read this whole thing.

OP, YOU GO GIRL! You should be very proud of yourself and of Bloo. 

Looking forward to another update!


----------



## BlooBabe

Finally got into court with the BO. It was a different judge so we had to go over all the stuff from the last case because apparently the BO thought she could get away with the fake contract when the trainer couldn't. The BO attacked my dedication for Bloo bringing up my working with Si.ne but after explaining to the judge I'm a horse trainer and Si.ne is a job he seemed to be back on board with me. I showed the pictures I had of the food buckets unused as well as the liquid I'd mixed and the note I left for the BO about feedings. He saw before and after pictures of Bloo and I had the vet and my farrier with me as well as the acquaintance from the barn.

I almost lost my sh*t when the girl from the barn told me what happened when I was away. She hadn't bothered to tell me any of it but when the judge asked she recounted pretty much everything I suspected. The barn owner told the trainer to get on him and when he wouldn't listen she yelled and hit him with the lunge whip, his water buckets went empty unless someone else filled them and he was only fed when someone was there at feeding and she had to feed him. I was kind of bothered that she knew what was going on and hadn't bothered to step in and when the judge asked why she didn't make sure he had water and was fed she claimed she wasn't at the barn much and was only saying what she had heard as she hadn't witnessed everything. I also think it's because the BO is a belligerent oaf that would have kicked her out if she had done anything but I don't know. 

Anyways when the judge saw Bloo in the sling he asked how bad a horse had to be to get put in one. The vet explained that due to his age, lack of food and water, and the severity of damage they did while "riding" (using the term very loosely) him it was needed if he was going to recover. She told him that she had the sling for emergency cases and had never had to use it before but due to the severe dehydration and lack of nutrients his body had started to shut down and he needed it. We had to also tell him that he had no water or food during the hottest week of the summer and that dehydration could have started in under a day. She told him about Bloo's medical issue to help the judge understand why the weight loss was so severe and then he was shown the vet records from before Bloo was moved to the barn vs. the ones after the barn. And just to ice the cake she also showed the judge the images she took of his legs.

The judge did a very good job of looking noncommittal through the whole ordeal which made me nervous. I wasn't sure he understood just how bad the BO messed up my horse and he didn't seem to be a horse person or know much about them so while we went we had to explain what everything was and what it was used for and why it was or wasn't supposed to be used which just made everything drag but in the end he ruled in my favor. She's got to pay all the vet bills that were a result of her neglect, has to pay all court costs, lost her license to operate a facility, has thirty days to rehome her horse, and isn't allowed to operate a facility or own a horse for 20 years. 



The vet is confident that with a little more time we'll be back out of the trails but honestly I'm just glad he's alive right now. It was horrible not knowing if he'd be able to bounce back from what happened. I really never cared if I'd ever be able to ride him again, I just wanted him to live, he's my first horse and I've never had to deal with the death of one of my own. It was the worst feeling in the world knowing that I made the decision to move him and it almost cost him his life. Nothing is more comforting than knowing I can go and sit in his paddock with him or teach him silly tricks or just give him an apple because I almost lost him. But on a happier and less sappy note Bloo's doing fantastic. I started using ground poles to get him to lift and move the leg more he also gave my niece a pony ride, which he loved. He still can't take too much weight but I'm pretty impressed and surprised by how far he's come and how well he's doing.We walked a mile the other day and had only a little bit of heat when we got back. I'm just going to do ground work and rebuilding muscles mass with him for the rest of the year and see how he's doing in the spring.


----------



## jaydee

Amazing achievement
I hope that BO doesn't wriggle out of her ban on keeping horses
Too much of this sort of thing going on on all over, people need to stop turning a blind eye to badly run facilities and abuse/neglect
I so admire your courage and determination


----------



## loveduffy

barn owner like this give the horse people a bad name _I hope he gets what coming to him _


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Woo Woo!!!

So happy that you nailed that poo-bag in court!!! I'm betting it feels really good to have all your vet and court bills paid for, so now time to shop for treats for Bloo?? Haha.

Horses are capable of a lot more than we give them credit for. Just give him time  So glad he is still with you!


----------



## Lexiie

That's great Bloo!
I'm so happy that you won
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest

I'm so glad everything went well for you! Do have any pictures of Bloo for us? Maybe we should all send him some get well treats.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

yay! so happy for you. hope Bloo gets better quickly.


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife

Yay for you! I hope he gets better real quick! I cant belive what people have the nerve to do.


----------



## Chevaux

Such relief!!! Congratulations!!!


----------

